# Pmq on restricted posting?



## onourwayhome (20 Feb 2014)

Looking for experience on getting a restricted posting lifted while awaiting course. Sitting on PAT for 3 months before starting a 17 week course and just trying to figure out how reasonable it would be to get pmq (wife and child) ? Anyone have any experience or first-hand knowledge of this situation? Also how long it could take to work up the CoC to even get to the application process? Thanks?


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2014)

No 3s qual?

IIRC, no cost move is allowed prior to a successful 3s qual and 1st posting and only then would a restriction be lifted.  

I'm certain someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Feb 2014)

Good luck getting a cost move this year!!


----------



## dapaterson (21 Feb 2014)

Off BTL moves are not impacted by reductions in the coming FY; those moves have been aggressively protected to ensure folks newly DP1 qualified are sent to units.


----------



## Ralph (21 Feb 2014)

Does your CoC allow PAT to live off-base? Are there empty PMQs at your location? If the answer is yes to both, you may be able to pull it off - if you're willing to pay for the move out of your own pocket. Many of my peers moved their families into PMQs at St-Hubert and Gagetown (you can claim it on your taxes) because it's considered a move required for a job.


----------

